# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  ~*¤ô§ô¤*~حلوى مغربية~*¤ô§ô¤*~

## نور علي

*~*¤ô§ô¤*~حلوى مغربية~*¤ô§ô¤*~* 


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وركاته* 
*حلوى مغربية*

**


*المقادير**:*



*العجينة*


*500غرام دقيق* 
*كأس صغير زبدة مذابة* 

*نصف كأس شاي ماء الزهر*



*ملعقة كبيرة سكر*

*رشة ملح*
*ماء بارد للخلط* 

*لوز للتزيين*


*الحشوة*



*1كيلو لوز*



*6 ملاعق سكر بودرة*

*ملعقة صغيرة قرفة*

*ملعقتان كبيرتان ماء الزهر* 


*ملعقة صغيرة مسكة الحرة*

*عسل لسقي الحلوى*



*الطريقة*






*يسلق اللوز ويقشر وينشف جيدا ويقلى حتى يتذهب لونه ثم يهرش , يضاف له السكر البودرة والقرفة وماء الزهر والمستكة والزبدة ويخلط جيدا**....*



*في وعاء يخلط الدقيق وكل مكونات العجينة وتعجن جيدا جدا حتيى تتجمع العجينة وتصير صلبة تدلك جيدا ثم نعمل بها كويرا في حجم البرتقالة**...*



*تطلق العجينة في في سمك رفيع وتقطع مستطيلات نضع على طول الجانب الحشوة ونغطيها بالجانب الثاني نضغط عليها شوي ونقطعها*



*مثلثات ونزين كل مثلث باللوز مع الضغط عليه** ..*



*في صينية مدهونة نضع المثلثات وندخلها الفرن الهادئ الحرارة حتى تتحمر تسقي العسل الساخن فور خروجها من الفرن..نتركها تبرد ونضعها في اكياس ورقية* 

*وبالصحة** والعافية* 


*اختكم ,,, نور علي*

----------


## الدمعة الحزينة

الموضوع رائع جدا وبانتظار جديدك والله يعيطك العافية والله لا يحرمنا منك

----------


## فايزة

الله يعطيج العافية على الوصفة الرائعة صج المطبخ المغربي وايد مميز و رائع

فايزة عضو جديد

----------

